# Name that fitting



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know what the SS/gal tee fitting is? And is it made to cut in a tee in blk iron?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ok Nevermind, just took a closer look. It's just a csst tee.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Thought maybe you could cut iron in the middle of length and re cut and thread pieces and add that tee. It looked the those were female nuts that spun.

That would be cool if there was something like that.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

They make female adapters .. You could cut in a tee and use a small piece of pipe in between for the female. 

Or just run it all in black/galv.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> They make female adapters .. You could cut in a tee and use a small piece of pipe in between for the female.
> 
> Or just run it all in black/galv.


not galvanized, the smell you smell from gas was put in there to alert someone of the gas, and that product flakes galvanized pipe, which clogs controls and burner components (gas is odorless naturally)


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gardon said:


> not galvanized, the smell you smell from gas was put in there to alert someone of the gas, and that product flakes galvanized pipe, which clogs controls and burner components (gas is odorless naturally)


Depends on how your gas is, we use galvanized all the time out here in Cali. Nice dry gas out here. It has nothing to do with the additives to the gas, I believe it's called mercaptan.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

which do you prefer to use? CSST, Flash shield CSST, or black pipe?

Here we are required by some cities to use flash shield only, and some rigid only. Its funny however no matter what ALL has to be bonded by electrician to pass plumbing inspection here!


----------

